# Dad's 1st Coyote



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

My Dad is 69 years old, and hasn't hunted in 15 years. We used to go Rabbit/Phesant hunting often, but 60 years of farm work will break a body down... 5 years ago he had both hips replaced and the 10 years prior, they would hurt him so bad, the woods walking wouldn't last long.
Then the last 10 years or so the Coyotes have really come to fourish in Southern Summit Co... the Rabbit hunting went to crap with their arrival. I thought my Dad had writtin off hunting... he never was a Deer hunter, so sitting in the stand was not an option. 
One day out of the blue, he buys a Savage .222, i sighted it in last year and was hitting 3 inch groups at 100 yards. Must have been good out a ways longer, he shot this guy out at 275 yards! Congrats on the 'yote Dad, glad to see you hunting again!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats to your father!!	I'm starting to get the itch again after a 5 year layoff too.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

congratulations to your dad and his first yote !


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Nice dog!


If you have a coyote problem I have the calling equipment and skill set to help you with them. Drop me a PM and we can get together this winter.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

man thats awesome nice yote ...congrats to you dad ...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Coyote!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Btw. I wouldn't recommend grilling it. Crock potting is much better. And I recommend a marinade. And flea spray. Or a flea spray marinade.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Do people really eat coyote?


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

MuskieJim said:


> Do people really eat coyote?


Only once.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Awesome kill!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Btw. I wouldn't recommend grilling it. Crock potting is much better. And I recommend a marinade. And flea spray. Or a flea spray marinade.


My neighbor tans the hides of the Coyotes. He has given me a couple of pelts for tying Crappie and Bass jigs. Hell no i ain't eating it! but i try to use what i can of it.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Only once.


Hahaha I gotcha. I have shot a few with my uncle and he skins them. No eating though 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

One more Songdog bites the dust! Congrats to your Dad on a great looking yote!


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Good job!! We all should try to shoot a coyote.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

